
I sold $104,754 worth of videos and PDFs in 4 months - DVassallo
https://medium.com/@dvassallo/i-sold-104-754-worth-of-videos-and-pdfs-in-4-months-6527c0c3429b
======
mtmail
Posting the same twice a day is too much, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22037443](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22037443)

